# Sea Horses



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a 6 gallon bow front and have came to the conclusion that the only thing that would be happy in there and easy to take care of (or at least i think) would be sea horses. Has anyone every had them? If so is there any advice you can give me. thanks


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i know you wanted a freshwater.. with a 6 gallon.. you do have options.. there are lots of scholing fish you can keep.. any small tetra would do.. about 6 of them as long as they are small (under 2 inches max) or theres always a betta.. or even a pair of fish that get no larger than 3"... i would choose a little live bearer known as endlers.. they are very colorful and dont get much bigger than an inch and a half.. you could easily keep 2 pairs of them and even have room for an otto


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

heres a link http://liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+1100+1584&pcatid=1584


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

There aren't any seahorses that would be happy in a 6g bowfront, other than Dwarves (zosterae) and they're not the best SH to start out with.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

a pair of small clowns in a 6 gallon wouldnt be too bad. but thats all you could have.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Like Flamingo said, Dwarf species of sea horses, but just so you know they are about the size of a thumbnail! Incredibly small. 

With a 6g, daily top off will be needed and weekly water changes.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

And no a six gallon has never and never will be a fine home for a pair of clowns.


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree with alleycat and bear. Seahorses or clownfish need at least a 30 gallon tank.

I like the Endler's idea. I'm about to pick some up from http://www.swampriveraquatics.com/ Check it out you will be stunned!


----------

